# Ehmac-Ottawa Meet!



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone wanted to have an Ehmac Ottawa meet. I just want to get a general show of hands for who's down. Pm me or just post on here. Hopefully we can come to a concensus about a time and place.

Cheers!
Applelover


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I would come to this event


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Thread has been moved to Everything Else, eh?! So will ehMac: Ottawa be anywhere as large as ehMac: Calgary?


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

I might be up for it, but as a grad student my schedule can be unpredictable. I might only have two classes a week right now (3 hours per class), but there's gobs of reading and writing to do in between. Mid-June is probably best for me.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I'm definitely up for it. Time, place... whatever. I'm versatile.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

bump?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Manny- better be soon or you'll be too busy


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Indeed! Then again, we'd have one more person to come... although I doubt he'd have much to offer in the way of conversation and would most likely be asleep at the time. Plus, he'd be underage so that would limit the location. 

Come on Ottawatonians (Ottawanians... Ottawanians... Ottawans?) I know there's at least three or four more out there! Maybe we gotta sweeten the deal with some swag?


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

*Okay....but, my cars going in for repairs!*

Hi MannyP Design and All!

Okay, I guess I could maybe make it to a meeting if it's not in the middle of nowhere? City is pretty big...Maybe (after 3 months) my car will be brought back to life....

Are you guys still talking about a car pool opportunity for Toronto Apple Store opening or is this just a fun get together thing I assume?

Thanks. Hope I can come...I'm not underage either!

Cheers,

davidslegend


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Count me in!


----------



## jackinmac (Apr 12, 2005)

Commodus said:


> I might be up for it, but as a grad student my schedule can be unpredictable. I might only have two classes a week right now (3 hours per class), but there's gobs of reading and writing to do in between. Mid-June is probably best for me.



Carleton or OttawaU?

I'm thinking of going to Carleton in the fall for Poli Sci.

If I decide to goto Carleton, I'd definetly be up for a ehmac.ca meet in the fall, if you had another one.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Boji (Oct 29, 2004)

if we have an ehMac meet, count me in! We could probably invite the people from the MUGOO board over as well.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Patty's Pub on Bank street?


----------



## Boji (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah, that sounds good to me.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Patty's works for me as well.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I think they may have wifi there

http://usatoday.jiwire.com/wi-fi-wireless-hotspot-ottawa-ontario-on-ca-patty-s-pub-1024978.htm


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Sweet. Victoria Day is coming up next week as well...


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

*jackinmac*:

Ottawa U. Great school for English students!

As far as a fall ehMac meeting - maybe. I'll be in the last term of my Master's. But if we can manage something in September, when the workload isn't quite so crushing...


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Boji (Oct 29, 2004)

Are you in English, and if so, are you doing your Master's there?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Well?


----------



## Boji (Oct 29, 2004)

LOL! 

Saturday's not great for me since I'll be moving in two weeks. If you guys get together on Sat., then I'll try popping by, but won't be able to stay for long.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

You know you want to.......


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Not Long Weekend*



RicktheChemist said:


> Some stuff came up for me here in the city.. I have to make an emergency trip to my hometown.. a nice 10 hour drive with a rental van..
> 
> RtC
> 
> P.S. Next week?


Yes, anything besides any long weekend is best for me. Doesn't everyone have friends and/or family coming to town? Or aren't you going to visit someone out-of-town? 
And anyway, aren't we all in line this weekend to see "Revenge of the Sh.. er, "Revenge of the Sith"?
Let's meet after the holiday. I like the Patty's pub location - I can cycle there.

Out of curiosity - How many of us who have responded in this thread are already attending MUGOO meetings at the Nepean Sportsplex?


Rick - Where's your hometown?


So many questions...


----------



## Boji (Oct 29, 2004)

I've never been to the MUGOO meetings, but I always have the best of intentions!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Boji said:


> if we have an ehMac meet, count me in! We could probably invite the people from the MUGOO board over as well.


What's the MUGOO board? By the way, have you guys had the ehmac meet yet? (probably have becuase this thread was posted in March.) If not, I'm in.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

we did, and I have proposed another one.....

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=32628
cheers


----------



## Boji (Oct 29, 2004)

No, we didn't have it yet... the MUGOO board is the Mac User Group of Ottawa--check 'em out (http://mugoo.eton.ca/)!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

iNeedhelp said:


> By the way, have you guys had the ehmac meet yet? (probably have becuase this thread was posted in March.) If not, I'm in.


Yes, we met on Elgin street about three months ago at a coffe shop.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> Yes, we met on Elgin street about three months ago at a coffe shop.


Why did Boji say u didn't?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Well, Paul Martin gave us an order to keep it a secret


----------



## Boji (Oct 29, 2004)

Sorry, I guess I missed it.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

We can have more!
Paul said so.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> We can have more!
> Paul said so.


I'm in!


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

*Hmmm...Need a few more...*

Hi,


Well, I showed up for the last but, the total count including myself was only three. I would prefer it if we had a few more committed...and a easier way to recognize the Mac Zealot's who show up (I found my self staring at everyone who made an entrance-felt a bit weird to be frank). I don't have a Mac Portable to identify myself as a Mac user so maybe we could get more specific next time.

Cheers!

davidslegend


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

As I mentioned in the recent Ottawa meetup thread (I believe it's on page two or three): I'm in, barring any baby-related and/or prior commitments, of course.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

So you guys are having a second Ehmac meet? BTW, what do you guys do in these meets? If you have the Ehmac Meet Part 2, do it in Toronto.


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

Let me cut right to the chase:

When and where?


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm still in.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm in, subject to the same small person/work restraints that Manny P mentioned, of course. But maybe the easier way to do this would be the *gasp* democratic way 

So, what day, as a general rule, would be good for you? And what time of day? Where can follow when 

If it's soonish, then the only days that are really out for me would be Sunday and Friday. And I'm driving in, so nothing exceedingly early or exceedingly late. Otherwise I am fortunate enough to control about 75% of my work schedule as I see fit, so I can be flexible


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm good for most (almost all) evenings and weekends.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Beej said:


> I'm good for most (almost all) evenings and weekends.


Same here.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Patty's Pub on Bank Steet Saturday night 7:30 pm

Get your geek on


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> Patty's Pub on Bank Steet Saturday night 7:30 pm
> 
> Get your geek on


Gah! Not this weekend! Big Conference this weekend. Didn't think anyone would be proposing something that quickly. I work in the Church, we move more slowly


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

theres a couple mac users at carleton that would come but we're all 18.. heh


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

don't drink = no problem


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

We could always go to Hull -- the drinking age in Quebec is 18. 

But, d'ya like smoke?


----------



## Boji (Oct 29, 2004)

Yea this weekend isn't good for me either... let's plan something and give a bit more advance notice, so a greater number of us can be there.


----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

How about a meeting at Patty's Pub sometime in January? That way we can discuss all the products that came out during the christmas season, and we won't be rushing around buying Christmas Gifts in December? The Patty's Pub location works wonders for me as well, I live only a few blocks away, right near Bank Street and the canal... Hey I'm lazy... 

I've enjoyed joining this group very much, and would love to meet some local ehmac folks. Cheers!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Isn't Patty's a rinky dinky teeny tiny place? Would we be more comfortable at Irene's? Arrow-and-the-Loon, any Royal Oak?
*No Hull.* Why go further just to inhale cigarette smoke and get all smelly?

I'm cool with giving everybody a bit more notice. Does it absolutely have to be this weekend for you, Ottawaman? (and thanks to you for being the courageous one who finally got a date and time out in the open!)


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Hi SoyMac,
It can be any weekend, I just hate watching these "Let's get together" threads flounder around.
We could meet 6 times between now and January. ok, I'm exaggerating, but, really, why wait two months? Let's meet soon and in January,
How hard is it to go to a bar or coffee shop for an hour?
How busy are you people?
Oh, Patty's is pretty large, but all the other places you mention are fine places as well.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm gonna sound like a dink here, but, I have never been to any one of these "Forum Meetings". What do you guys do? Just sit around and talk?


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm happy to do this soon, just not that soon  How's two weeks time sound to people? I don't know the location in question, but as long as it's a pub so the underage people can get in, but I can also get a beer, I'm fine with it. And Ottawa, for sure. Never again will I go to a smoking establishment if I can help it...


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

I went to the last one and it was a bust...from a turnout standpoint. 

We went to the new Bridgehead Coffeehouse on Elgin street. We sat around and talked about Macs, how our spouses thought we were dorks for going to meet up with other Mac users, politics, software, bla bla bla. 

I liked the people I met and it was a decent time.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

VertiGoGo said:


> I went to the last one and it was a bust...from a turnout standpoint.
> 
> We went to the new Bridgehead Coffeehouse on Elgin street. We sat around and talked about Macs, how our spouses thought we were dorks for going to meet up with other Mac users, politics, software, bla bla bla.
> 
> I liked the people I met and it was a decent time.


So it's basically, just like the forums, except talking instead of typing?


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

iNeedhelp said:


> ... these "Forum Meetings". What do you guys do? Just sit around and talk?


Yeah, pretty much. There's no full-body-contact (during the meeting). We haven't factored Street Racing in to the itinerary (Yet. In Ottawa).
And at the first Ottawa meet-up, I heard there was a disappointing amount of drunken nudity.
Other than that, I guess it will be like an ehMac forum, but we have to interact with humans.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

What do you mean about "drunken nudity"?...On second thought, forget it


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

In any case, I'm going to hold off for one week -- until November 12th -- if that's alright with the gang. I just got home from a day of Saturday office work(is there anything more _wrong_ for those who grew up with a Saturday-Sunday weekend?), shopping and yard chores. Yes, I'm making excuses by telling the truth.


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

Ended up holding off one more week due to seeing *Good Night and Good Luck*, and I hope to share opinions of it with whoever's interested at the next gathering. Saturday next?


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

So, are we on this Saturday, then?


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

730 PM at the previously named venue on Bank Street, right?


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Works for me, I think. But who all is coming? Much as I like a night out, a night out in Ottawa is a rather largish committment for me, so please declare if you are coming. Otherwise I'd rather hold off.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Cool! You guys are having a meet too? You guys should have started a new thread.


----------



## Boji (Oct 29, 2004)

Ok, just to make this as clear as possible, we're talking about a possible meet this Saturday, November 19th, at 7:30 PM?


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

I've got a visitor in this weekend, but if the location is a pub on Bank (was that the chosen place?), I can be there with a non-mac user, unless he wouldn't be allowed.


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

New (potential) converts are welcome, I'd think.

1100-block Bank Street, just so I don't mistake it for something else, right?


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Boji said:


> Ok, just to make this as clear as possible, we're talking about a possible meet this Saturday, November 19th, at 7:30 PM?


Patty's Pub, Saturday, November 19th, at 7:30 PM.
Okay!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I would come, but I sort of live in Toronto!


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, then, you aren't invited!  Don't want any of you Trannians invading the REAL centre of the universe. You might discover what you've been missing, and move here! Can't have that, at all, at all. Darned Toronto ex-pats always refuse to give up their Leaf allegiances!


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

My visitor is also from Toronto. We'll have to hide the $23 billion Ottawa took from Ontario. Nobody mention that we have bus corridors and a train.


----------



## ericssonboi (Jan 26, 2005)

Don't think i'd make it.. Got work that day..


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

audiodan said:


> I would come, but I sort of live in Toronto!


lol, that's ok just come to the Toronto meet.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

SoyMac said:


> Patty's Pub, Saturday, November 19th, at 7:30 PM.
> Okay!



is this still on?


----------



## Zoiks (Sep 5, 2005)

i know that I can't make it... there is a surprise birthday party for my sister this weekend, if I missed it, consider my neutered by all her friends.

Yikes!


----------



## Boji (Oct 29, 2004)

I can't make it either--gotta go to a friend's 30th b-day party.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It will cost me $1200 if I fly out to Ottawa this evening and return home on Sunday. I shall not be in Ottawa until 930PM. Not sure how much cab fare will be from the airport to Patty's Pub. However, the look on SoyMac and Ottawaman's face will be priceless. 

My only problem is that I don't know what anyone looks like. We shall see.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, I'm planning to come in from the Valley. Guess I'll keep checking to see if others have changed their minds, but I've cleared the deck.

I presume you're not actually coming, Dr. G., as amusing as that would be. Better PM one or two of us if you really are, so there is someone there to meet you


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Dr.G. said:



> ..., the look on SoyMac and Ottawaman's face will be priceless.
> 
> My only problem is that I don't know what anyone looks like. We shall see.


Heehee! Wouldn't it be worth every penny, Dr. G?!
And what do you mean you don't know what we look like? Haven't you seen my avatar?

RevMatt - Despite the Sens game tonight, I will see you at Patty's Pub tonight at 7:30!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SoyMac, I can just see walking into Patty's Pub and asking for a dog............that drinks and speaks English.


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

I'll likely be there with sketchbook in hand or near to hand, scribbling away.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

DEWLine said:


> I'll likely be there with sketchbook in hand or near to hand, scribbling away.


I'll look for the sketchy character.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

leaving in 5 for the Pub - hope to see you there!
Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Missed my flight. Tip back one for me.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

We will, of course expect a full report on the proceedings later this evening! D


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, somehow the guy with an hour drive is the first one to post. 'course Soy and Ottawaman were looking like they might still be in conversation. Well, as best as one can with live music, but then, that's part of the fun of a pub. DEWline and (before the music started) and I got free beer and nachos out of pity for my travel, so hey. I'm not complaining!

Soy has pics, he'll have to throw them up for us. (If you don't have webspace, email them to me, eh?)

Anyways, good fun had by all. Those of you who blew us off should feel suitably chastised!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thanks for the update RevMatt, we were wondering how it went. Glad to see a "man of the cloth" partaking in the festivities!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

OK, I'm home. 

My wife just got me home and is still laughing at the geek squad as she likes to say.

I had a fun time, the conversation was eclectic. The band was good and the pub is very conducive to geeky mac events.

I look forward to the next one. 
Cheers,
OM


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Another one home before midnight. Does the pub close early or something?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I have to work at 8 am, so I'm just having a few more beers before bed,
sorry I suck so hard. 
OM


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ah, so that's it. Wise decision indeed.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I hate working Sunday mornings. I'm sure RevMatt takes it in stride.

I was very impressed with the video content on your ibook Revmatt, Thank you for sharing. The Animatrix http://www.intothematrix.com/ series was very compelling.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> I hate working Sunday mornings. I'm sure RevMatt takes it in stride.
> 
> I was very impressed with the video content on your ibook Revmatt, Thank you for sharing. The Animatrix http://www.intothematrix.com/ series was very compelling.


 BTW, I really expected DR G to walk in the door.
I told the bartender to keep his eyes open for a Gene Shallott looking fellow.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

SINC said:


> Another one home before midnight. Does the pub close early or something?


Hey, I left the pub to go to work! (From where I am now posting).

It was fun to see all in person. RevMatt got free stuff cuz he travelled furthest. (Great pics of the kid, RevMatt!)
But DEWline travelled from Orleans by _bus_, so I think he deserves a free round at the next meeting. And DEWline's pen and paper sketching talent is quite obvious.

Ottawaman was easy to pick out of the crowd because he looks exactly like his avatar.  
If I didn't have to leave for work, I'm sure Ottawaman and I would still be there nursing our pints and blabbering. ("Work - the curse of the drinking man.")
I look forward to the next gathering.

On a statistical note, there was a 33% increase in the ehMac-Ottawa turnout from last meeting to this one.

And in a symbolic, galactic message that Ottawa ehMac meetings are positive and powerful, the Sens won again tonight. 
Coincidence, or psychic phenomena?

Photos on their way...
*EDIT:* Photos are delayed, as I seem to have misplaced my camera's usb cable. Called Radio Shack - they have it in stock.
Later, friends!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ottawaman, sorry to disappoint. Still, I look nothing like Gene Shallott/Shalit......nor do I look like Mark Twain.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ottawaman said:


> BTW, I really expected DR G to walk in the door.
> I told the bartender to keep his eyes open for a Gene Shallott looking fellow.


Next time watch for the chap in his thread:

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=21306&page=22&pp=10


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, I would probably be surrounded by doxies rather than books this time around.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Ottawaman, sorry to disappoint. Still, I look nothing like Gene Shallott/Shalit......nor do I look like Mark Twain.


I insist that your avatar is a picture of Gene in his early boxing days. 
He supported himself by working in a car wash while learning his craft. He was mocked for having skinny legs. Many observers questioned his heart and punch. To top it off, he was stopped by Duane Bobick in the finals of 1972 Olympic Trials while Muhammad Ali provided color commentary with Howard Cosell for ABC's Wide World of Sports. Yet when his career was finally over, only Joe Louis and Muhammad Ali won more Heavyweight title fights than this all time great. In fact only Louis made more successful defenses of the Heavyweight title than the 20 that Larry Holmes compiled from 1978 through 1985. 

It's 26 years ago tonight that Gene Shallot won the WBC Heavyweight title from Ken Norton. The date was June 9th 1978 when Shallot took a 15 round split decision over Norton at Caesars Palace in Las Vegas. The Shallot-Norton title fight ranks up there with the greatest Heavyweight Championship bouts of all time. In fact the 15th round is one of the best rounds in Heavyweight history.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> ...
> It's 26 years ago tonight that Gene Shallot won the WBC Heavyweight title from Ken Norton. The date was June 9th 1978 when Shallot took a 15 round split decision over Norton at Caesars Palace in Las Vegas. The Shallot-Norton title fight ranks up there with the greatest Heavyweight Championship bouts of all time. In fact the 15th round is one of the best rounds in Heavyweight history.


Ottawaman, remember what I said would happen when last night you insisted I give you the red pill? Remember?
*sigh*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I think we are talking about different people. I was thinking of Gene Shallot of the NBC Today show.

http://www.ehmac.ca/attachment.php?attachmentid=801


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

So am I


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

Speaking of travelling by bus...I intend to have words with whichever candidates for Orleans Ward's by-election show up at my door on that subject. Lots of words. That last leg, from Place d'Orléans to my house, would take me the better part of an hour no matter which route I took. Not a good idea, those budget and route service cuts if one wants to not only get into and out of my neighbourhood by bus on weekends, but around the neighbourhood itself!

But that's a topic for another thread altogether...


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Perhaps the problem was your driver?


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

Haven't they weeded that particular livery out of the OC Transpo fleet by now? It's supposed to be mostly that "maple leaf" scheme on the buses, whatever their make and model now, right?

Going off-topic here, though...


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry I didn't show. My friend and myself got down to Somerset and just didn't feel like going out. Just rented a movie and went home.


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

Not a problem.

Is anyone else on for another session next weekend?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I think so


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Yup, I could be. Although we should really get that pic up from Soy. Speaking of which, has anyone seen him of late?


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

Okay, then...next question: where at? Perhaps around the Gloucester Centre neighbourhood this time?


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

Reminder bump.


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

Going to suggest a couple of places within walking distance of Blair Station, then:

Moxie's
Nickels
East Side Mario's

Any suggestions of alternatives?


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

No idea where those places are, but I'll find 'em. One end of the city or the other doesn't make a huge difference to me, it's proximity to the highway that I care most about. If we are out at your end, though, I could collect people on the way through, or at least take people home at the end of the night. Save some transit time.

edit - oh, I guess I should explicitly say that I'm in


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Friends
I'm glad to see talk of another Ottawa meet, although getting close to Christmas, I can't promise I'll be there. But I won't promise I won't be there!
Anyway, sorry about the missing photo. As mentioned, the USB cable for my camera went missing, and no stores have access to it, except Radio Shack. Radio Shack put it on order and now the order seems to have gone missing. I'll keep trying, of course. Otherwise my camera is useless.

I'll keep checking this thread to see if there's a chance I can make it even if the next meet is in December.

*EDIT:* RevMatt - I love this week's photo!


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

If there was a meet last night, then I'm genuinely sorry I missed the fun.

Maybe next weekend, then?


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

I had thought it was to be next weekend all along. OK. December 10. 7pm. Somewhere of DEW's choosing. Who's in?

And glad to hear, it Soy. I thought you would


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

I'll try to be there (DEW's location choice) on the 10th, and I'll let you know when I'm certain one way or the other.


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm currently leaning towards either Nickels or East Side Mario's. I'll likely end up flipping a coin on it within the day or so.


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

It's decided.

East Side Mario's, then. It's been a few years since I last visited one of their places, and I want to remedy that.


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh nuts. Just checked my iCal to refresh my memory, and it turns out that I can't make it. The Ottawa SF Society Christmas Party's set for that night, so I'm already locked in.

Even worse: for several days, I thought our get-together was going to be _tonight_ rather than tomorrow.

Many apologies, gentlebeings.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

OK, well, at the moment that makes it Soy and I only. And Soy is a maybe. Anyone else? Better say yes or no clearly, please, so I know whether to make the drive in from the valley tomorrow night.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey Rev, 
I'm interested


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

I need to get my wetware memory looked at, is all I can say right now.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

And.... I'm out  . Won't be able to make it tonight (Dec. 10). Sorry I won't be seeing you fine folks before Christmas, but January looks good for an Ottawa ehMac meeting for me. 
Anyone else okay for January?

Also, I finally got a replacement cable for my camera! I can email the ehMac meeting photos to whoever would like to upload them for the rest of our ehMac friends. Please send me a PM with your email address and I'll send the photos to you for posting here.
Ooo! So excited!


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

Hoping to be there for a January meet. Will keep in touch as I know with greater certainty...


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Sounds like we better stay home tonight, Ottawaman. Much as I like spending time chatting with you, I'll maybe save my time away from home card for some time when more people can be there.










Me, Ottawaman, DEWline










And Soy!


----------



## cavemanatlarge (Jan 30, 2004)

I might be interested in one in January, if and only if 

1) I am not working

2) I have not frozen to death on the shelf in the shed at the formerly abondoned farm where I live between jobs 

3) I don't have to take a taxi as it cost me $65 dollars to take a bloody taxi from the farm to the west side of town so I could see a friend I had not seen in over a year. (ie I can snag a ride)

4) I find out the date and time in advance since after tomorrow my internet access will become extremely limited and dedicated to job search and not social time.

5) I find out the date and time in advance since I will need to snag a shower beforehand as the crappy farm I live at has no hot water for cleaning.

Otherwise it would be fun to do, just depends on luck if I can make it


----------

